

Ten questions about entrepreneurs - Sam_Odio
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/04/ten-questions-a.html

======
ashu
I actually disagree with a couple points there.

I think it's not true that entrepreneurs are "born". I come from a culture
(middle-class India) where entrepreneurship is so unthinkable, it's almost a
taboo. And yet, I think I am very much passionate about being a startup
founder now. Paul's essays have been a big help in making me re-think quite a
few things about life. So, I'd say that people can learn to be entrepreneurs
as well.

Magnet for money, attention: I don't think these are the primary qualities to
focus on. They are usually a by-product of intense passion for the product and
good taste / judgement.

~~~
volida
_I think it's not true that entrepreneurs are "born"._

you go that one a bit wrong

~~~
volida
Not everyone when exposed to entrepreurship feels the urge to embrace it and
most of all pursue it no matter cost, no matter where they live.

Therefore, it's obvious that those who do, have a different drive.

That's what I meant and some folks here were unwilling to understand with the
short phrase in my previous comment.

------
thenotself
This is a good set of questions and answers. I think that the often-made
comparison between entrepreneurship and ADD is funny. There are also too many
people with ADD who think they are entrepreneurs.. heh.

Remember, that a magnetic personality is really key - if you're passionate
about your ideas, it's also important that you can recruit others to share
your passion.

------
wumi
"What do you look for in entrepreneurs? First and foremost, they need to be
magnets. For talent. For money. For attention. And for much more."

Would be interesting to see how YC founders compare to that standard.

Although maybe YC/PG is so much of a magnet a would-be entrepreneur wouldn't
need to be once gone through YC.

------
lowfat
Natural traits like being a magnet for money, talent and attention certainly
makes one more likely to succeed as an entrepreneur. I don't have such traits.
But desire, work ethic and discipline can be great substitutes - and these are
traits that certainly can be learned. It just ends up taking a little longer.

------
mishmax
"What do you look for in entrepreneurs? First and foremost, they need to be
magnets. For talent. For money. For attention. And for much more."

Do you guys think that hackers actually have this "magnet" quality?

------
redorb
(i can hear the box) being built for entrepreneurs to be put in..

~~~
pxlpshr
I was going to say the same thing... and not to sound bitter that
entrepreneurial interest has increased significantly the past few years, but
it's reaching the point of being "fashionable" amongst educated youth and
blogsphere.

The interest is a good thing because it facilitates progression and capital
flow but I think there is a key element missing from the youth-explosion,
similar to that of a Blackberry user: Lots of typing/philosophizing, no
pudding...

------
dcurtis
"Can entrepreneurship be taught/learned? I don't think so. It's like a
personality disorder. You are born with it."

What an awesome way to put it.

